# How to clean their eyes? Home made solutions?



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has some home made solution for cleaning their chi's eyes. Cubbie gets dark circles and crust under his eyes, it is like it stains. But the solutions are so expensive. Right now it was suggested to use non scented aloe vera wipes. Anything better?
Linda


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

All I use is a warm wash cloth daily to keep
Jasper's eyes clean. I also got a $11.00 bottle 
of drops from the vet to keep them from 
watering and staining so much. 1 bottle
with 2 drops daily has lasted me 3 months. 
I also believe them to be safer than store bought
drops and cleaning solutions.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have heard that baking soda/water mixture to make a paste works. The best thing to do is change to a premium food though ;-)


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh i posted my answer here for you http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=522521#post522521


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I have him on quality food and he is better. I will ask the vet for drops though.
Linda


----------

